# 1.8T big turbo Vs VR6 24V small turbo



## Jamster (Sep 21, 2003)

I need some help...
I have an Audi TT 2000 with the 180HP.
For the same budget I can put:
-Big turbo set up...and change my internal in my engin (97 000 miles)
or
-Swap an 2.8L Vr6 24V and put a small turbo kit with stock internal (29 000 miles)

Pic of an TT 24V turbo (for viewing)








Thanks


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T big turbo Vs VR6 24V small turbo (Jamster)*

If you go with a VR6, you would obviously need a decent sized turbo like a large T3 or small T4. I wouldnt do it unless you have AWD since the power would be killer on fwd. If you want something done quickly, a rebuilt 1.8t with a large turbo would be faster and probably cheaper overall. If you have any worry about off psi power, a 2.0 makes a hell of a good ride with some decent compression


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T big turbo Vs VR6 24V small turbo (cincyTT)*

I'd be kind of concerned with wiring a VR6 swap. I've looked at a 1.8T harness from a Jetta and there are wires going to the doors and what not leading me to believe that the ECU wiring harness wires up more than just the motor (i.e. perhaps windows, airbags, door sensors, trunk...).


----------



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T big turbo Vs VR6 24V small turbo (Murderface)*

Go VR! DO it properly the first time around. IMHO. I would ask myself what is the maximum poser output I am looking for and what driving characteristics do I want to achieve. Is this a daily diver?
I am bias as I have owned mostly VRs in my VAG career. I have also been in a 24V under "mild " boost and thought it was great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T big turbo Vs VR6 24V small turbo (LuisVton)*

I'd say VR all the way if the wiring/FWD traction issues weren't such a concern =\


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T big turbo Vs VR6 24V small turbo (Jamster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jamster* »_
-Swap an 2.8L Vr6 24V and put a small turbo kit with stock internal (29 000 miles)


Please be more detailed in your turbo plans...when you say small turbo do you mean k03 small and when you say big turbo do you mean gt35 big? it's hard to say what I would recomend w/o knowing what the actual plans in mind are...but personally I would say stick with what you have...seems like less headaches...if I wanted to build a 24 valve vr I would just buy the whole car w/ one in it...they can be had dirt cheap.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T big turbo Vs VR6 24V small turbo (turbott920)*

Coming from Vr6 corrado all i gotta say is nothing can compare. The sound alone is to die for. I say go for the vr


----------



## Jamster (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T big turbo Vs VR6 24V small turbo (turbott920)*

When I say Small turbo I meen just put a good size of turbo (I don't know wich one I'll choose) and run it with low boost. I did not
With the same budget.
I can put in my 1.8T an GT35, 630cc inj, twin disck clutch, bigger gaz pompe, fmic, tubular manifold,eurodyne tunned, change rod,...

I'm looking for a strong 500hp daily driven.
By the way...my TT is Quattro.


_Modified by Jamster at 10:00 AM 11-2-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T big turbo Vs VR6 24V small turbo (Jamster)*

3071r is the smallest you'd want to go, with a 3076 being ideal, and a GT35 for huge numbers. Go for the VR, the spool characteristics vs the 1.8 wouldn't even compare


----------



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T big turbo Vs VR6 24V small turbo (l88m22vette)*

VR= Headaches 1.8= cheaper more reliable power. I am not going to lie i would love to have a VR turbo but its a lot of work and man hours.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

if the goal is 500hp or 500whp, a 3076r can do that on a 1.8t with some minor work and reasonable lag. If you are looking for that on pump and meth, a 3082r will get you there with a few hundred rpms less lag than the 35r.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

how about porting out a 1.8 to 2.0 or maybe even 2.1, then big turbo, that sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote »_By the way...my TT is Quattro.

Then I say go VR6T if you can afford the wiring and parts.
You're going to need an R32 bell housing to hook up a VR6 to your trans...which is $600 from the dealer or cheaper if you look around here. I don't think installing it would be fun seeing as you'd have to crack open your transmission and reinstall the shafts etc.
Alternative would be buy an R32 trans and put that in if you wanna go plug and play.
After all that you'll have to figure out how to make a MkIV or R32 wiring harness work with the TTs instruments and accessories.
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif perhaps hit up the hybrid forum.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

You can do 500 WHP on a stock VR6 bottom end. You would have to build the 1.8T if you want to see those numbers. Just put a GT35R with a 1.06 hotside on it and you will be able to get those numbers pretty quick.


----------

